# Pointing Lab training



## bluedog1 (Oct 21, 2008)

My four year old lab has began to point really close holding preserved raised pheasants. Anybody have any tips on re-enforcing this. She is a great dog, and I am a little nervous about confusing her. That being said it sure would be fun to get her to point on a regular basis. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

when she does it say nothing walk out a little and come into her from the side and YOU flush the bird. Her instinct will either get stronger or it won't theres nothing to do about it.

The key is you flush the birds and keep your mouth quiet.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I've heard from many people that his is a great book regarding the style of a pointing lab and how to emphasize the point and style of a pointing labrador.
http://www.amazon.com/Pointing-Labrador ... 1893740048


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Your key is to steady her at point. Most trainers do this using electronic launchers. If you don't have access, teach her to STAND to the whistle. When you blow one blast of the whistle, make her stop and stand. On birds then, if she shows an inclination to bust the birds, blow a quick blast.

Some labs will point as intensely as pointers, and some won't. I've seen more that won't than will.


----------

